# Bad Visitors



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello Guys,

So i was reviewing my Operators chat transcripts and archiving them, i stumbled on this visitor chat.

*Screenshot 1: *In this screenshot he just tests my Operator to know if he understands something about Servers, and then disconnects.

*Screenshot 2: *In this one he starts to try to make a deal and give that permission to my operators that in big purchases they can make good deals, on offering some months for free.

*Screenshot 3: *In this screenshot Operator and client close the deal and then my Operator informs the client that he should open an account and open a ticket to go through the deal. And then the client offends my Operator.

*Screenshot 4: *Then my Operator talks to me while speaking with the customer asking if i could create the Promo Code, when i finnaly create the Promo Code and sent it to the Client he says, that the deal seams quite unprofessional.

My question is what did you guys have done if you were the Operator and a client speaks to you like that?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Oct 24, 2013)

Its very unprofessional of you to post screenshots of live chats.

No matter how bad a potential client had offended you, you still shouldn't be doing this.

This industry is pretty simple, tolerate bullshit without complaining it on the internet, is it so hard?

You sure can discuss it amongst your colleagues but you still shouldn't be complaining about it on the Internet.

Also, looking through your chat log, your operator has several grammar mistakes here and there.

Your grammar in this post is terrible as well, using words like "my Operator", "i", "Hello Guys", "give that permission".

If you're using WHMCS, you could have told him to register and then create a discounted order for him.

Enough has been said to "shame" a potential client on the superficial surface and deep down the rabbit hole, it seems to be an advertisement for your services.


----------



## Ishaq (Oct 24, 2013)

On top of what @GIANT_CRAB said how do you come to the conclusion that he closed the chat? he stated he lost connection.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Oct 24, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Its very unprofessional of you to post screenshots of live chats.
> 
> No matter how bad a potential client had offended you, you still shouldn't be doing this.
> 
> ...


Well as you can see if you run a "WhoIs" search on our domain we are from Portugal, wich means that we can make some grammar mistakes, and we also are humans. From now on I will tell my operators to make some corrections on the grammar.

Related to the Live Chat posted here, I just taked screenshots of it, because this was our first time talking to a visitor that just offends an operator because he gives instructions on how to proceed with the deal.

And if he made deal and he was our costumer we wouldn't be revealing this conversation but since he just wanted to harass our company, i decided to ask for some opinions, but it seems that you don't consider it ethical. So we won't post any of our Live Chat conversations again.



Ishaq said:


> On top of what @GIANT_CRAB said how do you come to the conclusion that he closed the chat? he stated he lost connection.


Related to that I don't know, maybe he closed the browser or something.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 24, 2013)

I would have stopped perusing the sale after 'bitch please'.

I'm not going to take abuse from some customer who has that attitude during the BUYING process. Just imagine how big of an asshole that client will be when/if something goes wrong down the road? Those are the same type of clients that will try to 'blackmail you' by threatening to post bad reviews unless you bend over backwards for them, etc.

You should have a 'no staff abuse policy' and enforce it. If that was a paying client and cussed me out in a ticket I'd have suspended his services, offered him a timeframe to gather his backups and did a pro-rated refund on his service (regardless of refund policy) and showed him the door.


----------



## switsys (Oct 24, 2013)

Only a moron would use that kind of language in a pre-sales conversation.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Oct 24, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I would have stopped perusing the sale after 'bitch please'.
> 
> I'm not going to take abuse from some customer who has that attitude during the BUYING process. Just imagine how big of an asshole that client will be when/if something goes wrong down the road? Those are the same type of clients that will try to 'blackmail you' by threatening to post bad reviews unless you bend over backwards for them, etc.
> 
> You should have a 'no staff abuse policy' and enforce it. If that was a paying client and cussed me out in a ticket I'd have suspended his services, offered him a timeframe to gather his backups and did a pro-rated refund on his service (regardless of refund policy) and showed him the door.


I would do the same thing, that you said. But the operator cannot say something like that, unless someone tell him to do it.

About that policy if the abuses keep happening I really have to make it.



switsys said:


> Only a moron would use that kind of language in a pre-sales conversation.


I totally agree with you.


----------



## Damian (Oct 24, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I'm not going to take abuse from some customer who has that attitude during the BUYING process. Just imagine how big of an asshole that client will be when/if something goes wrong down the road? Those are the same type of clients that will try to 'blackmail you' by threatening to post bad reviews unless you bend over backwards for them, etc.
> 
> You should have a 'no staff abuse policy' and enforce it. If that was a paying client and cussed me out in a ticket I'd have suspended his services, offered him a timeframe to gather his backups and did a pro-rated refund on his service (regardless of refund policy) and showed him the door.


This. Which was, unfortunately, trumped by:



GIANT_CRAB said:


> Its very unprofessional of you to post screenshots of live chats.
> 
> No matter how bad a potential client had offended you, you still shouldn't be doing this.


I have zero tolerance for abusive clients, because I also have zero tolerance for abusive or pretentious staff.

This is something that's "built in" to our company. It's even part of our procedures; our procedure for verifying orders has this specifically written into it:

Be Nice. This is actually a requirement for us. Be Nice. Put yourself in the client’s shoes: they just found us somehow, signed up and made a purchase and are excited to get started with whatever, only to have us suspend their order (or cancel and refund it). They’re going to be confused and/or angry. Be Nice. Spend a few moments of your day to write them an overly nice response to their inquiry instead of copy/pasting them a single sentence about the rule they violated. Be Nice. The customer is not always right, but the customer always deserves respect and attention. Be Nice.

Now, while there's a much stronger sentiment of entitlement and for people to be arbitrarily evil to other people just because they can disconnect by closing their browser, if the customer can't be kind enough to talk to us like human beings, then there's several other people out there who understand basic concepts of communication who will fill their spot.

While an annoying customer is indeed annoying, posting the customer on a public forum for retribution rather indicates a company to avoid otherwise. Where do you draw the line?

I guess we're further along in our evolution to the point where we don't need to take every customer just for the sake of having a customer regardless of how that customer interacts or whatnot.

_*(edit) *_I guess I got on my soapbox and forgot to respond to your inquiry:




WebUp 24/7 said:


> My question is what did you guys have done if you were the Operator and a client speaks to you like that?



I will admit that I didn't read the chat screenshots, but standard practices are paramount.

Inform them that your abuse policy prevents being able to sell to them, and if they continued, thanked them for their interest in your company and taking the time to contact you, and then closed the window.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Oct 24, 2013)

Damian said:


> This. Which was, unfortunately, trumped by:
> 
> I have zero tolerance for abusive clients, because I also have zero tolerance for abusive or pretentious staff.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is why my operator kept being nice. If he just offend the customer back, then it would be worst for the company.

I was thinking about the policy, and it came to my mind that they only are under the policy when they accept the terms of the company, that is when they sign up an account.

But I will advise my operators to next time, direct this kind of deals directly to the customer service by ticket.


----------



## datarealm (Oct 24, 2013)

MannDude said:


> You should have a 'no staff abuse policy' and enforce it. If that was a paying client and cussed me out in a ticket I'd have suspended his services, offered him a timeframe to gather his backups and did a pro-rated refund on his service (regardless of refund policy) and showed him the door.


Absolutely.

There was one time I could hear a CSR being yelled at over the phone from across the room.  She kept on being nice even though she was visibly losing it....   I went over, took the phone from her while telling her to take a break, informed the customer that they had to right to treat any of our staff that way, they had until the end of the week to locate new hosting, and wrapped up the convo quickly after that.

Ethics aside, an abusive client will cost you in the long run.  At the same time you cannot buy staff loyalty like that, and that will pay off in spades....


----------



## MartinD (Oct 24, 2013)

I think the problem here are your operators. There's nothing worse than being passed two and fro, 'waiting' for xyz department or person.


Empower your front line staff, give them the tools necessary to serve potential customers and in turn make them clients.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Oct 24, 2013)

MartinD said:


> I think the problem here are your operators. There's nothing worse than being passed two and fro, 'waiting' for xyz department or person.
> 
> 
> Empower your front line staff, give them the tools necessary to serve potential customers and in turn make them clients.


They have the necessary tools, the problem was that the visitor didn't want to submit a ticket.


----------



## MartinD (Oct 24, 2013)

Why should someone submit a ticket to get a promo code?


If your operator has to check with you about a promo code or having them submit a ticket or not then no, they don't have the tools. They should be able to make that call.


----------



## VPSCorey (Oct 24, 2013)

Depends on the customer, I've walked some from A-z on the process to get them setup, others say they have what they need and go about ordering without ever asking another question.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Oct 24, 2013)

Well it depends in so much variables, that we can't predict every situation.


----------



## nunim (Oct 24, 2013)

Customer obviously did not seriously intend to order.  I don't do LiveChat very often, but if there is a huge queue I'll jump on once in awhile and if someone said "Bitch Please" to me our conversation would be coming to an end.   Your operators should not be forced to deal with abusive customers, I certainly wouldn't create a custom promo code for a customer who talked to me like that.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 24, 2013)

I never understood the appeal of using promo codes.  We certainly have never used them - folks come to us for dependability, not because we'll whore ourselves out to make a sale.

Regarding how that potential client acted.. I concur with nunim and the others.  Anyone that cops that kind of attitude with us is very quickly shown the door;  second chances on that front are practically unheard of.


----------



## jarland (Oct 24, 2013)

First I wouldn't have an operator giving out promo codes that weren't prepared ahead of time. Second, I would have revoked the offer after being talked to in that way. Third, sales staff should either have access to make deals or shouldn't be making them.


----------



## lifetalk (Oct 25, 2013)

The 'bitch please' is the point where I would have disconnected said customer. Imagine if they're abusive pre-sales, the kind of pain they'll be post-sales and/if when something goes wrong; not a nightmare I'd want to deal with, ever.


----------



## switsys (Oct 25, 2013)

This guy was never interested in getting a deal. Common sense tells you NOT to use that kind of language in a pre-sales conversation/chat.


----------

